# blink check engine through ECU



## maxima300zx (Apr 7, 2009)

I had the light blink through the ecu but dont know what each number means. Can Anyone help?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

google!
or look on maxima.org 3rd gen section


----------

